# 08 ironhorse sunday team or 08 specialized demo 8 #1



## downhillrob (Sep 24, 2007)

I would like to have your word about which is better. The 08 ironhorse sunday team or the 08 specialized demo 8 #1 . Also which has a better fork the ironhorse with the rock shox boxxer team with 203mm of travel or the Marzocchi 888RCV 200mm travel. Thanks


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

if you aren't tall or have really long limbs, i wouldn't get the sunday, the ride like poop if you dont have that body shape.

also, the boxxer is more of a dh-ish fork whereas the 888 is more of a freeride-ish fork. they are meant for two different disciplines. The demo isnt really a ful on dh rig like the sunday either, it is more of an all around bighit/dh bike. It just depends what you want the bike for.


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

I would go demo, i also have a demo so i am biased, they are both amazing bikes, the sunday is the true race rig, coming with the boxxer it needs a little maintenance throughout the season but is geared toward racing, while the zochi is in my opinion beafier and needs basically no maintenance all season long. I have never ridden a demo 8 but i have ridden the sunday and they are both solid rigs, i would go for which ever one you can get the better deal on. Most people will say to get the sunday cus dont you want to be trendy?? i mean sam hill is on a sunday and he is fast, and you know most the speed is in the bike,:thumbsup:


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

vote for the demo... but I am biased.

The boxxer would be a better DH fork...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

oh, my vote goes to the demo, for more versatility.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Demo is a better frame
Sunday has better parts.... 

I hate sundays because they feel like poo with my body style (crappy geometry IMO)


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

My vote is 100% Sunday. 
I don't have time specifically logged on a demo but I do have 2 seasons experience on an FSR equipped frame and find it to be not even in the realm of comparable to the benefits of the DW link design in every way, especially pedaling.

The Sunday is intended to be a dedicated race rig but I have spent the last winter turning mine into what I consider more of an aggressive freeride bike with a single crown up front, higher rise bars, and some meticulous suspension tuning. I'm happy to report its pretty much perfect for what I like to do.

As for the 888 RCV, if it was an RC3 or even RC2X I'd say yeah great fork but RCV is the bottom of the barrel in the marzocchi damper hierarchy.

All this noise about body shape is subjective IMO. I'm 5'6 and on a small frame I'm in total control. When it comes down to a bike thats more flickable and nimble in the air, I find it lies mostly in the wheelbase:

Small Sunday: 44.25
Small Demo: 46.25

Thats a long chassis on the demo to move around no matter how long your arms are!

Anyways...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

don't rush this decision. do whatever you can to rent or demo or borrow each bike and take it on a real ride. I haven't ridden either one. But, for regular DH or freeride, any "light" frame (these both fit in that category) will crack after 2 or 3 years, so get the one with the lifetime frame warranty, if there is one.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

very interested to hear more about why people think the Sunday is "poo" for some body shapes...

I'm 5'8 and ride a Med Sunday and Medium Glory FR


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> don't rush this decision. do whatever you can to rent or demo or borrow each bike and take it on a real ride. I haven't ridden either one. But, for regular DH or freeride, any "light" frame (these both fit in that category) will crack after 2 or 3 years, so get the one with the lifetime frame warranty, if there is one.


Cracking a Sunday or for that matter a demo?

Wow thats hardcore. These two particular bikes have always stood out in my mind as 2 of the most well designed and burly frames available.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

LoozinSkin said:


> Cracking a Sunday or for that matter a demo?
> 
> Wow thats hardcore. These two particular bikes have always stood out in my mind as 2 of the most well designed and burly frames available.


Sunday? Burly?

The linkage loosens itself...


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

This site should change its name to 'baseless opinions reviews' ...some of this stuff is truely funny.

Sunday requires a certain body type?? WTF?
Anybody seen a broken Sunday? I have 'heard' of 1....seen and heard of many broken demos.
I will give you that the older sunday linkage bolts seemed suspect and seemed to have lots of problems..but '07 and on are very different and solid.

In the end, they are quite different bikes (wheel base, weight bias, suspension action, ect), and some sort of trial ride would be appropriate for a bike that costs this much $$.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

I have two friends with Sundays, 1 of which owns and runs the LBS and is an Iron Horse Dealer. He swears by them. They both Ride DH mostly, and plenty of FR. I will say though one of the guys has dinged his frame when he fell off, and there is now a big dent in the bottom tube, the tubing walls are fairly thin by all accounts and do dent easily, but this is how they make em light; big wide tubing to keep the frame stiff, but thin walled tubing to keep the weight down.
I have a few friends with the Demo and its more sluggish, more of a Fr play bike but not as nimble as the Sunday. Depends on what riding your doing as said above.!!!

(Disclaimer all the above is 'IMO' and according to my experience / friends accounts!! )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Let's face it, if you want to race the Sunday has it dialed. Not just that Sam Hill keeps crushing the competition at the WC level, but also the Sunday is the top pick for most local racers. The problem you are going to have is finding a Sunday Team. We ordered a bunch of them for the 08 season and they are long sold out. We are hoping to get a few more, but I doubt it. However, we do build a nicer version of the Sunday Team for just a bit over the standard $4K price.

If you are looking for an 8" bike that is front derailleur compatible then the Demo would be your choice, but they don't seem they offer a Demo with a front drlr any more. I'm not so sure how they ended up with such a long wheelbase on these bikes, especially since the chain stay length is really short. I mostly ride Medium DH bikes, but I know I prefer bikese with less than a 46" wheelbase.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Demo is a better frame
> Sunday has better parts....
> 
> I hate sundays because they feel like poo with my body style (crappy geometry IMO)


You ever thought that the Sunday has perfect geometry... and it is your body style has crappy geometry? Kinda like your avatar... you're just the odd man out. Just a thought... you can throw it right back if you want.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

wyrm said:


> You ever thought that the Sunday has perfect geometry... and it is your body style has crappy geometry? Kinda like your avatar... you're just the odd man out. Just a thought... you can throw it right back if you want.


Funny you say that.. I am tall lanky and what not.

6'4" 140lbs drippign wet, with long legs, and short arms.

The sunday fits terribly, However most other bikes fit fine... the sunday is the odd man out. Additionally it feels like poo especially in technical terrain. Balls out open fast sections is where it shines, but is just too sluggish imo.


----------



## downhillrob (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks i am tall and have long limbs so i might go with the sunday but i am not sure plus the sunday is a little less money which is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

i havent really had any experience with either except riding a demo which was awesome, but id probably go with a demo.

"Anybody seen a broken Sunday? I have 'heard' of 1....seen and heard of many broken demos."

the reason there are broken demo's are because people beat the sh!!t out of them. no one attempts that crazy stuff with a sunday.(how do you quote)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> 6'4" 140lbs drippign wet


I hope you are kidding, because if you are 6'4 and 140 lbs, you are 16 pounds underweight and with some pretty nasty health risks....


----------

